# Video coverage of our haunt!



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.cbs42.com/news/childersburg-man-turns-yard-into-halloween-wonderland

Video coverage of our haunt!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, I'm proud of ya.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> http://www.cbs42.com/news/childersburg-man-turns-yard-into-halloween-wonderland
> 
> Video coverage of our haunt!


"Why do I do this? Because it's fun!" Amen to that!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Fantastic! I think your ToTers are in for a real treat.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wish I lived close enough to ToT at your haunt! Yay on the coverage!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That was yesterday, and I am so exhausted today that I can't see straight. Time for this haunter to get in the bed.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Great exposure for you! I wish they showed more!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Bio ,

All of your hard work looks great on camera , now you can relax and have a fun Halloween .


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

theundeadofnight said:


> Hey Bio ,
> 
> All of your hard work looks great on camera , now you can relax and have a fun Halloween .


Thanks, but no I can't. I still have fog lines to run, an 8 ft Gargoyle to place (He will feature heavily in upcoming video) speakers to set up, the projection system, a vlog to record, and approximately 2,000 ToTs coming in about 3 hours. Gotta go folks!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice video Bio!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Bio that's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was really great! Nice interview! Nice to see haunters get some recognition for the work they put into Halloween.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very cool - both the video exposure and the haunt.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats on the interview/video! You have some incredibly detailed pieces, and it looks fantastic!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's great Bio!
Looks great!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

How cool! I wish I could get some video coverage of our yard!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh Wow! Bio, that is awesome! You made the news and your haunt looks great! Congratulations and well done you.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> That was really great! Nice interview! Nice to see haunters get some recognition for the work they put into Halloween.


exactly my thoughts too.
WTG Jdubbya!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay to you!!! That was a very flattering story and they are right.. I hope you hade a lot of candy. Everything looked way cool.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

I love it when local news covers a haunter. Well done!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice job...congrats


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks! Apparently, I can't get a copy of this footage without resorting to "criminal" behavior. They state that they "can't give out footage" and that I can only see it on the internet. I guess it's time to find a streamed video ripping program. It is footage of me and my haunt, and I want a hard copy of it.

Anyone have any suggestions for freeware or shareware that will work with Mac OS X 10.6.8 or Linux Mint 14 Cinnamon?


----------

